# Revisiting the Anarchist tool chest



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not read The Anarchist's Tool Chest, I have seen The Woodwright's Shop episode on same but last night I went to see Schwarz give a presentation and show off his new Dutch tool chest. I like Schwarz because he puts a lot of time and thought into how he works but what works best for one person isn't necessarily best for the next. Going in I was a long time skeptic of tool chests but was deeply interested in why he prefers them. First, growing up he and his dad worked out of a tool chest while they built two houses on the farm from a big fold out and this is probably the root of his obsession. He really dislikes drawers. Chris likes to protect his tools from dust, he argues that wood dust absorbs moisture from the air and promotes rust. I think this latter point is only a concern if you aren't regularly using your tools or if you live in a humid environment. Finally he likes all his tools at hand rather than moving about the shop gathering or putting them away.

After having a chance to touch and mess around with the Dutch tool chest I'm more open minded. I do go about the shop gathering tools and again to put them away, I don't like it either. I also dislike drawers. This summer I plan to build my tool chest, probably Dutch which is more open and simple than the English version. Like Chris says, if it turns out you don't like it then you can always use it as a blanket chest.




























Also his new campaign stool which is surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## ejvc (Jan 12, 2013)

It looks really really heavy (as well as cool). Does it have wheels or do you just have to be Hercules to move it? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

> ejvc said, "It looks really really heavy (as well as cool). Does it have wheels or do you just have to be Hercules to move it?"


Looking at the box and contents, I believe I could carry it. It would be easier with two people.


----------



## Derec (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the concept of that a lot, but I really like the stool! I have seen those before but never with a leather seat! I am going to have to find or possibly make one of those.


----------



## Derec (Jan 4, 2013)

This may be a rookie question, but in the third picture, what is that board with a whole in one end?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very fine work Rick.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The tool chest in the pics was built by Christopher Schwarz of Lost Art Press and long time editor of Popular Woodworking.

*It looks really really heavy*

Chris says the box weighs about 100 lbs loaded. It's made of Eastern White and Sugar Pine. I don't believe there are wheels on this one.

*what is that board with a whole in one end?*

That locks in the wood door that covers that bottom cubby. Here is a video of the larger version of this toolbox that shows how it goes together.






Here's another picture:
http://jeffbranch.wordpress.com/2013/02/02/lie-nielsen-hand-tool-event-at-highland-woodworking/img_1153/


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Rick. I saw his Dutch tool chest back in early February at Highland Woodworking, but didn't snap any photos of it. I really like the idea of this design over the traditional tool chest and am started to work on it. With respect to the dimensions, I'm just guessing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you email him at Lost Art Press he will likely send you the sketches.


----------

